# "Enviar a" en KDE4

## afb

Hola,

Necesito que en kde4/Dolphin me aparezca en el menú contextual el "Enviar a" de Windows y en el submenú los dispositivos USB conectados. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Stolz

El menú contextual del explorador de archivos de KDE se llama "service menu". No conozco una forma de hacer lo que pides pero buscando en google aparecen algunos resultados interesantes.

En cualquier caso, una forma sencilla de hacer lo que quieres sin usar el menú contextual es arrastra lo ficheros al panel "Luagres" (tecla F9 si no lo tienes visible en Dolphin), que contiene todos los dispositivos USB conectados.

----------

## i92guboj

En kde 4.5.3 (ni idea de versiones anteriores), hay unas opciones que quizás te sirvan. Se encuentran en Preferencias -> Configurar dolphin -> General -> Menu contextual. No es exáctamente lo mismo, pero ahí queda por si te vale.

----------

## Latinvs

Una pulsación derecha sobre el archivo que quieres copias o mover debería mostrarte un menú con varias opciones, entre ellas "Copiar a" y "Mover a". Es lo que te comenta Stolz; una vez que hayas definido la carpeta donde está montado tu dispositivo USB ésta se memoriza y aparece en dicho menú. L oque no tengo claro es si esas entradas se quedan ahí para siempre o si se van purgando a medida que se agregan entradas nuevas.

Y aparte de las indicaciones de los compañeros de arriba, en http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=287&PHPSESSID=2252571e2f8fd1caf18c603f6f966c28 tienes varias docenas de menúes de servicio, o "servicemenus" que te permitirán hacer todo lo que el explorador de Windows soñó y nunca logró,  :Wink: , y si no encuentras lo que necesitas, ya sabes, esto es software libre, prueba a escribir uno a tu medida, la Red está llena de guías, y los "servicemenus" sólo son sencillos guiones, se aprende rápido.

----------

